# Want to possible put a new engine in my 1983 Datsun 4x4



## White 2.5rs (Dec 8, 2006)

Is anything a direct drop-in? 

I've done extensive work on my Subaru so I'm quite able to do most work, I just don't want to do more work than necessary, aka making new motor mounts/carriage.

Theres the shitty 4 cylinder stocker in it now, my dad's shop uses it for hauling fairly heavy loads and a v-6 or something would be ideal.

Please let me know
Thanks
Alex Anderson


millencolinman8 on AIM


----------

